# I dont know what fetal biometry is?



## sera

Hello ladies!
I just got my ultrasound pics back and a letter talking about the babies history... There are 4 things that are written here and i dont know what they mean.. i was hoping some of u ladies would know. i totally nderstand if you dont as it looks a lil bit like docs language. Anyway what does this mean?

Fetal Biometry is as follows:

BPD: 41mm
HC: 156mm
AC: 127mm
FL: 28mm

Anyway, any help would be fabulous!
xoxoxoxoxoxxo:baby::hugs::baby::hugs:


----------



## kit603

BPD: Biparietal Diameter (diameter of head)
HC: Head Circumference
AC: Abdominal Circumference
FL: Femur Length (bone in leg)

These figures are used to estimate the gestational age of your foetus :)

(Only know because I was looking it up yesterday because it was on my pregnant cousin's notes lol)


----------



## Pyrrhic

It's the calculation of biometric percentiles at various gestional ages. ie the different growth measurements that tell them how far along you are gestation wise. How many weeks pregnant you are. 

BPD: Biparietal diameter
HC: Head Circumference
AC: Abdominal Circumference
FL: Femur Length


----------



## Buffy71

Ello

Biparietal Diameter (diameter of baby's head)
Head Circumference (self explanatory)
Abdominal Circumference (self explanatory)
Femur Length (thigh bone)

All measurments that they take to see that baby is growing at the right rate.

xxxx


----------



## Buffy71

hehehe. - look at all of us posting at the same time.


----------



## kit603

Lol :)


----------



## Laurenj22

sera said:


> Hello ladies!
> I just got my ultrasound pics back and a letter talking about the babies history... There are 4 things that are written here and i dont know what they mean.. i was hoping some of u ladies would know. i totally nderstand if you dont as it looks a lil bit like docs language. Anyway what does this mean?
> 
> Fetal Biometry is as follows:
> 
> BPD: 41mm
> HC: 156mm
> AC: 127mm
> FL: 28mm
> 
> Anyway, any help would be fabulous!
> xoxoxoxoxoxxo:baby::hugs::baby::hugs:

I've dug out my notes and when I had my scan at 16+4 my Fetal Biometry was

BPD: 35 mm
HC: 130 mm
AC: 111 mm
FL: 21 mm

How far along are you ?

x


----------



## sera

aww! arnt u all lovely and smartie pants! hehe
i was 18 weeks 5 days but on the letter it says 18 w 2 d and when i was looking at the ultrasounds it says that the FL is 19 w 4 d.
so i know the date i conceived and we have gone by that, i conceived on the 5th of april and that makes me due on the 4th of jan. :) 
so the way i figure it out is that every friday i am a week further, eg this week i am 20 weeks... i just thought iwould clear all that up.
So are those measurments alright for a baby boy?
xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Noodles

They seem fine I had mine today and mine say:

BPD: 48 mm
HC: 182 mm
AC: 153 mm
FL: 32 mm

Have a look at this...

https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/

I has some charts and some useful info.


----------



## sera

Noodles said:


> They seem fine I had mine today and mine say:
> 
> BPD: 48 mm
> HC: 182 mm
> AC: 153 mm
> FL: 32 mm
> 
> Have a look at this...
> 
> https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/
> 
> I has some charts and some useful info.

thats great thanks babe! and thanks for showing us ur measuements asthey are 2 weeks more then mine! :) so it makes good sence.
But i have a feeling i am going to be having a bully buster!!! hehe


----------



## Noodles

I had a scan at 18 weeks but I can't find my notes


----------

